# turbo vs. supercharger



## Journer (Jun 13, 2004)

I was just wondering what benifits i am going to get if i used a turbo over a supercharger or visa versa. Also, does anyone know of a good place to shop for turbos and especially superchargers for ka24de 240sx's

thanks,
journer


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

search first and ask a more specific question.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

closed so after he searches he can post a more specific question.


----------

